# is a vehicle warranty a good thing to have?



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Although I didn't qualify for it because the company asked me questions that revealed my car was used for "commercial" purposes like driving for Lyft and Uber, is it ever worth the extra price? One guy I know told me an extended warranty cost about $1500. I could go through a bank to get it, he told me. I never had to use it with my old car that went to over 300,000 miles. Also, considering that I do about 35-40K miles a year, I don't think any "extended warranty company" would ever offer me their extended warranty "service".

My car is 2015 Mazda 3, with 83,000 miles already. I do my basic maintenance and it runs well.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Aftermarket vehicle warranties are rarely worth it and if you're driving Uber you'll fly through the warranty mileage limits so fast it would be like throwing money away

When I bought my last car they tried to upsell me a 2 year 24k mile warranty for $2500. That was 9 months ago. I've put on 22k miles I've had one repair a messed up seat belt buckle (the inflatable kind) ordered the part from the dealership (so I over paid) $88 and it took me about an hour to install (had to take apart the seat to get to the sensor that ties into the inflatable seat belt system
So unless something major happens in the next 2 weeks I would have thrown away $2412


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

You answered your own question. Warranty companies won't cover a commercial car.


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

I like answering my own ?


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

I purchased the Mercedes Benz extended Warranty when I had 49K on my Odometer. I did a lot of research on "aftermarket" warranties, and they all suck. So I plunked down $4400 and got it from my Dealer. They wanted originally $5000, but since I know they have room for negotiations, they let me grind them a little. You should talk to your Dealer, then discuss a better price.
Is it worth it?

Well, in the last 2 Years covered by my extended, the Dealer replaced:

Turbo seal on Intake. (Parts + Labor = $3500)
Both Headlights (Parts + Labor = $2700)
All Window Side moldings (Parts + Labor = $2800)
Exhaust Sensors, misc. Items (Parts + Labor =$1200)
Engine Cover (Pars + Labor = $475)

plus some minor stuff, and I always get a free Rental, usually a C-Class or a GLA.
This warranty will now run out on Jan 1st and you bet your @ss that I will bring it in one more time to have some Stuff replaced.
YMMV, however. I hear some Asian Cars have a 100K warranty already.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Snowblind said:


> I purchased the Mercedes Benz extended Warranty when I had 49K on my Odometer. I did a lot of research on "aftermarket" warranties, and they all suck. So I plunked down $4400 and got it from my Dealer. They wanted originally $5000, but since I know they have room for negotiations, they let me grind them a little. You should talk to your Dealer, then discuss a better price.
> Is it worth it?
> 
> Well, in the last 2 Years covered by my extended, the Dealer replaced:
> ...


See all of that work could have been done for well under $4,400 at an independent . On my BMW they the Dealer quoted me $2500 to replace the thermostat and water pump . I ordered the parts myself and knocked it out in under 8 hours in my garage total cost was around $500 while I was in there I damaged the radiator so I had to buy a new radiator and while I was doing that I decided to replace all the rad hoses and some vacuum lines all stuff that wouldn't have gotten done for $2000 more . I also found a local BMW Mechanic that would do all that work with warranty for $900 later on . 
Same with Oil Filter Housing and valve cover gasket , dealer would have charged over $2500 I had that same independent mechanic do it for $250


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

With all due Respect, UberDezNutz , some of the Items the Dealer replaced are true "Dealer-Items".
The Windows moldings, for example. No way the Independent Guy can get those as aftermarket Item.
Or the Headlights, yes you can get cheap Chinese made ones for a fraction of the price. Or, I could have just polished them out. lol.
With the Window-moldings, there was a lot of Labor involved, all interior panels had to come out the exchange those.

That being said, I am still happy about my choice, it was a no-brainer to me.

Of course, the Oil changes are :

Dealer: $320
Independent: $120
DIY : $48

Yes, but I wouldn't be able to remove the Turbo, half of the Intake manifold, etc.
Don't have the Mercedes Star Diagnostic Tools either.
And starting January, all of the work goes to my Independent mechanic.
Sad.


----------



## streetkings01 (Sep 28, 2017)

Your best bet is to take the money you would have used for the warranty and put it in an interest bearing account and use that account for repairs. When the warranty expires you lose the $$$ you used to purchase it if you don't use the warranty. I'd rather put $2400 in a savings account and use it strictly for repairs , it'll never expire.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

Snowblind said:


> With all due Respect, UberDezNutz , some of the Items the Dealer replaced are true "Dealer-Items".
> The Windows moldings, for example. No way the Independent Guy can get those as aftermarket Item.
> Or the Headlights, yes you can get cheap Chinese made ones for a fraction of the price. Or, I could have just polished them out. lol.
> With the Window-moldings, there was a lot of Labor involved, all interior panels had to come out the exchange those.
> ...


i don't know what kind of dealer you go to to get oil change for $320

it's more like:
dealer: $60
independent: $40
yourself: $30



UberDezNutz said:


> See all of that work could have been done for well under $4,400 at an independent . On my BMW they the Dealer quoted me $2500 to replace the thermostat and water pump . I ordered the parts myself and knocked it out in under 8 hours in my garage total cost was around $500 while I was in there I damaged the radiator so I had to buy a new radiator and while I was doing that I decided to replace all the rad hoses and some vacuum lines all stuff that wouldn't have gotten done for $2000 more . I also found a local BMW Mechanic that would do all that work with warranty for $900 later on .
> Same with Oil Filter Housing and valve cover gasket , dealer would have charged over $2500 I had that same independent mechanic do it for $250


go to BMW for the parts at their parts store, and bring it to your local bmw shop.

if you do that there's no warranty, however at least you know it's bmw parts done at a reputable shop


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

> i don't know what kind of dealer you go to to get oil change for $320


Mercedes Benz of Long Beach, CA. (Comes with topping off all fluids, Tire pressure check, etc.)

I don't drive a Ford Fiesta.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Snowblind said:


> Mercedes Benz of Long Beach, CA. (Comes with topping off all fluids, Tire pressure check, etc.)
> 
> I don't drive a Ford Fiesta.


Still shouldn't be more than $100 for a full synthetic oil change in a Mercedes SUV


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

> Still shouldn't be more than $100 for a full synthetic oil change in a Mercedes SUV


But it is, here in SoCal anyways.
My Independent has been charging me $120 for the Change on both of my ML's, for years. Now, as you know, I do my own.
The best price on 0W-40 I found was $23 for 5 quarts. The ML uses 8.5 quarts. plus filter.
That brings it to about $40 for the Oil, plus the filter for $6.99.
And that's DIY.
Even Jiffy lube here in SoCal charges about $67 per Synthetic Oil change. (You'd have to put a Gun to my head to use those Guys)
YMMV, of course.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Snowblind said:


> But it is, here in SoCal anyways.
> My Independent has been charging me $120 for the Change on both of my ML's, for years. Now, as you know, I do my own.
> The best price on 0W-40 I found was $23 for 5 quarts. The ML uses 8.5 quarts. plus filter.
> That brings it to about $40 for the Oil, plus the filter for $6.99.
> ...


Yeah don't go to those idiots I worked at one in high school they're a joke 
That's a great price on the oil . $50 for a DIY is great 
I can't believe people get suckered into spending that much on oil changes it blows my mind . I was at the BMW dealership a few weeks ago buying a few clips I lost and the guy in front of me was buying BMW transmission fluid he bought 1 quart and it was $29 they sell it online for $7 just crazy . I paid $18 for my clips when they're $3 online but I didn't want to wait


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Moral: don't buy German cars. lol

I also have a 2015 Mazda 3, bought new. The dealer tried selling me the extended warranty. My basic warranty is done in about 6 months. I haven't put $0.10 in repairs. The drivetrains on these are pretty solid. Other items may not be so solid. But the cost of the other items should be relatively cheap - it ain't German! 

$2700 for headlights? A pair for the 2015 Mazda3 are $210.


----------



## streetkings01 (Sep 28, 2017)

Snowblind said:


> With all due Respect, UberDezNutz , some of the Items the Dealer replaced are true "Dealer-Items".
> The Windows moldings, for example. No way the Independent Guy can get those as aftermarket Item.
> Or the Headlights, yes you can get cheap Chinese made ones for a fraction of the price. Or, I could have just polished them out. lol.
> With the Window-moldings, there was a lot of Labor involved, all interior panels had to come out the exchange those.
> ...


Does that oil change come with gold flakes in the oil?


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

streetkings01 said:


> Your best bet is to take the money you would have used for the warranty and put it in an interest bearing account and use that account for repairs.


I disagree with your advice. Even a high-yield CD will only net a few hundred dollars over time if you lock up $2,000 into a Certificate of Deposit. Your first oil change will zap any interest earnings, so what about when your first major component that could be warrantied fails?


----------



## streetkings01 (Sep 28, 2017)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> I disagree with your advice. Even a high-yield CD will only net a few hundred dollars over time if you lock up $2,000 into a Certificate of Deposit. Your first oil change will zap any interest earnings, so what about when your first major component that could be warrantied fails?


You do know you can buy parts for a lot cheaper online right? I have a 2007 Ford Fusion I use as my daily driver , it needed a drive shaft, the dealer wanted $900+ , I purchased one online for under $300 using a promo code @ rock auto and had my mechanic throw it on for $175.00. I would've paid well over $1500 at the dealer for parts and labor , but who in this day in age still goes to the dealer for repairs except old people and suckers? I also own an Audi A5.......that car I bring to an Audi specialist about 20 miles away from me who's rates are way lower then the Audi dealer. People need to learn to cut out the middle man(dealer) and find cheaper alternatives.

$2000 can cover repairs for your car for at least a couple years if you know what your doing. I live in Westchester NY and we have Advance Auto shops all over the place , they have promo codes all the time for 20-25% off parts if you order online and pick up in store. I own 5 vehicles so I'd like to think I know what I'm talking about. My 2005 Nissan Quest I purchased mainly for Uber/Lyft needed front axles, oil pan, motor mounts and exhaust system(including front flex pipe with cat). For parts and labor I paid a total of $800.00........the dealer would've charged me well over $4k.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

> Moral: don't buy German cars. lol


LOL!
Being from Germany, I drove German Cars all my Life. Mostly Mercedes. I had a couple of Audi's, a VW Touareg V10 Diesel, even a Scirocco.
All of these Cars have one thing in common: they perform, and they function. Their technology makes (mostly) sense.
If American car makers would build a nice Car, I would buy one. But at the moment, they are still light years away from German engineering.
Just look at the Cadillac Escalade, for example. A 6.3 liter V8? Same technology since the 60's, basically?
Gimme a break.


----------



## leroy jenkins (May 27, 2015)

never get a vehicle warranty unless you feel like you're going to beat the odds. you're better off putting away money every week into a rainy day repair fund.

but few people have the discipline to do that.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Snowblind said:


> LOL!
> Being from Germany, I drove German Cars all my Life. Mostly Mercedes. I had a couple of Audi's, a VW Touareg V10 Diesel, even a Scirocco.
> All of these Cars have one thing in common: they perform, and they function. Their technology makes (mostly) sense.
> If American car makers would build a nice Car, I would buy one. But at the moment, they are still light years away from German engineering.
> ...


No Porches? I drove American all my life and wanted another Ford or Chevy but the Focus and Cruze were a long way from a Mazda3. I didn't really consider European.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

LOL!
You had to go all the way to Australia to find a Mercedes-bashing report? About the A-Class, that* isn't even available in the US yet.*
Come on!!!
You just keep driving that Rice burner, and I'll keep my Benzes. The Mercedes has saved my life in a pretty brutal Crash in Germany, and I don't think I would have made it out alive in any Asian car.









And...the A-Class is a pretty slick looking Car IMHO:


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

All I know is I've owned over 35 cars . I've never had a German made car leave me stranded , I've had American , Japanese and of course British cars leave me stranded numerous times . German cars will have their issues but they rarely completely die most will go 300k miles if maintained properly . The problem with most of them is depreciation that allows people to buy them who won't do regular maintenance causing them to be big turds


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

The important question, Which one gets the chicks? "I'll pick you up in my Asian compact." or "I'll pick you up in my Benz." Hmmm.

Ten or twenty years ago Mazda and Mercedes wouldn't be mentioned in the same sentence. The gap is narrowing. Mazda is trying to change its image of a cheap Asian car to a more upscale brand. I wish them luck. It might help my resale value. Maybe they'll advertise their exclusivity, they have a 1.7% share of the US market. Mercedes has 2.3%. GM has 18.6%.

Back to the warranty, if the the cost of the warranty > the odds of a repair X the average cost of the repair, its not worth it. For instance, if the odds of needing a repair is 200% and the average cost of the repair is $1000 then a warranty would be worth $2000. I read somewhere that dealer make the most in selling the warranty. YMMV.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

> Which one gets the chicks?


 That is important to you? SMH.

By the way:

There are a number of mechanical devices which increase sexual arousal, particularly in women. Chief among these is the Mercedes-Benz.


----------



## sidemouse (Apr 2, 2017)

Snowblind said:


> I purchased the Mercedes Benz extended Warranty. I plunked down $4400 and got it from my Dealer. Is it worth it?
> 
> Well, in the last 2 Years covered by my extended, the Dealer replaced:
> 
> ...


Hmmm, dang...
Stealership prices, obviously.
I mean two headlights 3 grand?
At those rates the warranty is worth it, but I'm willing to wager it didn't cost them much over a few to several hundred.
I can't see paying much past 3-400 for the parts, granted some of those cars it can be a (5-letter word describing female dog) to work on.


----------



## whiskeyboat (Oct 14, 2017)

Depends on the warranty, my neighbor does uber and private car for hire, he bought a LIFETIME warranty with his new Chrysler 300 a few years ago, paid for itself 2x already, he said the dealer no longer offers that deal anymore.


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

You guys are all idiots. Keep driving your ricer shitboxes, I'll continue driving my $60k SUVs to make $1/mile.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Small Update that UberDezNutz not going to like:

So my extended warranty was only going to last until Dec. 31st 2017. 4 more Days.
I decided to jack up my Car, and take a look around, just to make sure everything is in good order.
(As long as I have the warranty.)
I pulled off the Bottom Pan, and guess what?
The *rear Main seal* is leaking. wtf? At only 72K miles.

I know what's involved doing those Seals, the Exhaust has to come out, the entire Transmission, the Transfer Case, etc.
Not a walk in the Park. Nice to have the warranty.
Went online, made an appointment with the Dealer, dropped it off, told them what's wrong with it.
Ask them to also steam-clean the bottom Pan which was soaked in Oil, got some coffee (Their coffee is awesome), was handed a Loaner
(2017 Mercedes GLA, Black/Black), and off I went home thinking: Without warranty, this would have cost me $1700 easy.
So my extended warranty was well spent after all.
Happy Holidays, everyone!


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Snowblind said:


> Small Update that UberDezNutz not going to like:
> 
> So my extended warranty was only going to last until Dec. 31st 2017. 4 more Days.
> I decided to jack up my Car, and take a look around, just to make sure everything is in good order.
> ...


Why would I not like this ??

I'm happy that you caught it right before your warranty ended and that they're gonna cover it and you got a loaner

There are winners on warranties all the time but I'd say less than 10% of people get their money out of their warranty is all I was saying . So far every out of the dozens of cars I've owned only one of them would have made sense to buy a warranty a 2005 Subaru Outback XT that thing was the biggest POS I've ever owned . The $2500 warranty would have been a good investment as even with hook ups and doing most the work myself that car had almost $5k in work done to it, new turbocharger , new short block , fuel pump , alternator , valve adjustments , entire cooling system and some electrical issues . That car on top of my wifes Subaru Legacy GT she owned when I met her being a pile o crap made me vow to never own another Subaru in my life time lol


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Lol, UberDezNutz , that didn't take very long. Yes, I am glad I caught it just in Time, and those Car Ramps came in very handy, too.
I hope you had a great Christmas and will have a happy new Year with the Family !
I won't be driving for a couple of Days, even though the GLA is black and looks like a mini version of my ML, lol.
Day time Job still keeps me busy, very unusual for this time of the year.
Cheers,


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

I don't think anyone wishes you ill will, Snowblind. You add value to this forum.

Going on memory from a couple days ago, Consumer Reports indicated the average cost of an after market warranty was $1200. The average savings was $900 which means an expected loss of $300 per warranty. CR also indicated the satisfaction with the warranty varied by car manufacturer. Owners of reliable cars, like Toyota, had less satisfaction with the warranty than owners of less reliable cars. 

That isn't too shocking. Sellers of the warranty have to make a profit. Buyers of the warranty should shop, though. What did shock me was CR listing Mercedes as less than average on reliability. 

I was doing research into the cost of expected repairs. A $1200 warranty that extends the warranty from 50,000 to 100,000 miles would add $0.024 per mile but remove the expected repair costs and adds peace of mind. So even with an expected value of -$300, the warranty may be worth it. Its sorta like a lottery. Buy a $12 ticket with an expected return of $9 but the potential to win a lot and lose a maximum of $12. 

My new car warranty runs out in 5 months. It gives me an uneasy feeling.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Unless it's for a European car, warranties are a joke. The car is built to fall apart after the warranty ends. Toss the $1500 in the bank and let.it collect interest. Use it if you need it.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

bsliv and Uber_Yota_916 , I used the original Mercedes Warranty coverage, added 5 more years to my warranty, and they wanted $5K originally, but I talked them down to $4400.
I got plenty of costly repairs out of the warranty and feel it was money well spent.
(look at the list of things they replaced in one of my earlier posts)

Aftermarket warranties, as Uber_Yota_916 already stated, are absolute junk. I did some research on these, and they stink.
First, you'll pay the Repair out of pocket, then you'll fight the "Warranty company" for your money back. Almost never happens.
And, they don't cover all things on the Car, no "Bumper to Bumper" coverage for sure.
I bought the warranty actually more for electrical Items, such as computer parts, control units, Sensors, etc.
There are dozens of computers in that Car, and I'd hate paying for some of those.
To wrap it all up, would I buy another extended warranty again? Hell yes!


----------



## sidemouse (Apr 2, 2017)

Those so-called extended warranties are in truth not a warranty at all but an insurance policy (yes, literally) and the repair bill for your car which is presently in the shop will be sent to the dealer's insurance company as a claim... At this stage there's a risk involved as they can deny this claim while the liability for the repair bill remains. I hope this bad news story does not reveal itself to you but this is one issue that should always come across as buyer beware.

It is rather frustrating if you ask me, they are not very upfront about many of the hidden clauses, specifically I don't feel the folks who sell these so-called extended warranties are being very truthful about all the implications (granted, we're probably supposed to read the entire 24-page or so 'agreement' that most of us simply sign to get it over with).

The real reason I never purchased another extended warranty in my life was exactly that, I never knew for sure if their insurance company would cover the repair ahead of the bill... So take a chance, leave it at the dealership (who charges more than anyone else I've ever encountered) and hope they cover it or take it elsewhere (which actually you can, in most cases the policy covers the repairs IF the mechanic you take it to is well versed in the claim submission department, however the insurance company can still deny the claim).

With major repairs it is best to always get two or three written estimates, and possibly try and glean from those giving the estimate how likely it is that the extended warranty will cover the repair. Even then one must unfortunately be prepared to pay for it.

Because if it's denied...


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

bsliv said:


> I don't think anyone wishes you ill will, Snowblind. You add value to this forum.
> 
> Going on memory from a couple days ago, Consumer Reports indicated the average cost of an after market warranty was $1200. The average savings was $900 which means an expected loss of $300 per warranty. CR also indicated the satisfaction with the warranty varied by car manufacturer. Owners of reliable cars, like Toyota, had less satisfaction with the warranty than owners of less reliable cars.
> 
> ...


Just get a extended warranty like I did. If it is a good Car, it might go past a quarter million miles. I had a 1988 Mercedes Wagon that I sold at 250K Miles. I saw it again, 5 years later, a bit run down, yes, but still running strong.
Any Car, if well maintained, will run 200K plus these days.
YMMV, of course.

Here is a pic of that (customized ) 1988 Wagon:










I welded a 1984 Mercedes 500 SEC Hood on my Wagon....used European lights, Brabus front spoiler, some Anthera Wheels, lowered it.
Sweet Ride, I truly miss it.


----------



## DEEP3R (Mar 20, 2017)

I have one through ForeverCar. The peace of mind is nice.


----------



## GrymeJr (Nov 1, 2015)

Put a 4 year warranty on my 05 gto through my credit union thru a company called route 66 so far I love it no hassles whatsoever


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Normally no. I bought out a lease minivan a year and a half back and they wanted something like $1500 or $1800 to bring me to 100k. I offered $1000 but they refused, so I kept the money.

I do vaguely have a used Mercedes on my radar and their warranty is unlimited miles for 36 months for approximately 10% of the price of vehicle, from what I can tell. In my mind that's money very well spend, because luxury car repairs aren't fun. Also, I drive a lot of miles.


----------

